# Happy First birthday Lyric!!!



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Today is the first birthday of the Esmond Rottweiler's fabulous AA litter!!! Lyric has already had a massage and a cuddle (the cuddle was forced on me ) before we got up this morning ... and before the crazy pup burst out of his kennel!! We are going to work late today so we are going to go to the lake for a romp before work which will make her VERY happy. Then we have cupcakes for everyone at work. They will both get to run around the clinic tonight while I work a bit. Then I am not sure what we have planned!!!

I am very sure that all of the AA's in Canada and the Untied States are going to live this day to the max!!! ... and GO sister Maggie!!! Maggie, Esmonds Million Dollar Baby, won her VERY competitive sweeps class at the ARC/CRC Nationals in PA yesterday with more winning to come I am sure!!!

A couple pictures from her birthday week!!

*The birthday girl reflecting on her first year of life*


















*My pretty girl*




























Tomorrow she has her second class of agility which she LOVES!!! Have a great day everyone


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lyric!!!!

I hope you have a great day and enjoy your time at the lake!!! :dance:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww Happy Birthday Lyric! She has such a sweet face.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeeze! Has it already been a year!?!? I think you've switched dogs on us....:faint2:

Lyric is such a sweet faced girl! She sure has blossomed into a lovely young lady. :tongue:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the pictures! Happy first birthday Lyric!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to sweet Lyric!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Lyric!! 

She's absolutely GORGEOUS! What a great looking girl you've got there.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a stunning girl! It's amazing how fast time goes by and how fast they grow up. Happy Birthday Lyric! :biggrin1:


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't believe that she is 1!!! Where does the time go? I also have another puppy at home now who seems to be aging even faster then Lyric! Sigh - they never stay little for long!! Lyroc has her second agility class tonight and then a show this weekend. Obedience starts in a couple of week so her plate is full now that she is 1 LOL


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

CoCo sends a very happy birthday wish to Lyric (Great and creative name BTW) Rotties Rule!


----------

